#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  2021 New Softwares List

## medmake

You can ask testing video to certify softwares,not trust only list.
If you need something to be tested,also contact us.
(press Ctrl+F to find your need)
####################################
Email:medmake@mail.ru
Telegram:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
####################################
AGI Systems Tool Kit (STK) 12.0
Aldec Active-HDL 12.0
Aldec Alint Pro 2020.07/2021.02 x64
Aldec Riviera-PRO 2020.04/2021.04 x64
Altair Activate 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Compose 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair EDEM 2020.3.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair FEKO (Server License) 2020.1.2/2021.0 Linux64
Altair Flux 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair HyperWorks CFD Solvers (Server License) 2020.1/2021.0 Linux64
Altair Solvers 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair HyperWorks Virtual Wind Tunnel UltraFluidx 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Inspire 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Extrude Metal 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Extrude Polymer 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair Form 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Altair newFASANT 6.2.11 Linux64
Altair WRAP 4.23.2
Altair Seam 2019.0 v7.5.2011
Altair SimLab 2020.1/2021.0 (Server License) Linux64
Alteryx Intelligence Suite (Designer) 2021.1 x64
Amberg Tunnel 2.17
AMIQ DVT Eclipse IDE 21.1.21 Win/Linux
AnaGlobe Thunder 3.6.3 Linux
AnyBody Modeling System 7.3.3 x64
AnyLogic Professional 8.7.4
ANSYS Apache RedHawk 2020R2.1/2021.1 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Apache Totem 2020R2.1 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Apache PowerArtist 2020R2.1 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Products 2021 R1 (Server Floating License) Linux64
ANSYS Electromagnetics Suite 2021R1 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Electromagnetics Suite 2020R2 (Server License) Linux64
ANSYS Lumerical Suite 2021 R1.4 (Server Floating License) Linux64
ANSYS Lumerical Suite 2020 R2.4 (Server Floating License) Linux64
Aquaveo Groundwater Modeling System (GMS) 10.4.10 x64
Aquaveo Surface-water Modeling System (SMS) 13.0.14 x64
Aquaveo Watershed Modeling System (WMS) 11.0.7 x64
Arm Development Studio 2020.1
ATK Magic Tool Suite 7.4
AVEVA Bocad 2.3
AVEVA Everthing3D 3.1
AVEVA Instrumentation.12.1
AVEVA LFM Server 5.3.0
AVEVA Point Cloud Manager 5.5.0.1 x64
AVEVA Review 12.2
AVEVA P&ID.12.1.SP2.x32&64
AVEVA PDMS.12.1.SP5
AVEVA Marine.Hull&Outfitting.12.1.SP5
BAE ShipWeight Enterprise 13.12 x64
BAE ExpressMarine 2020_4.1 for Rhino 6.x
Beicip-Franlab OpenFlow Suite 2020
BluePearl Visual Verification Suite(VVE) 2021.3 Linux
BluePearl HDL Creator Stand Alone 2021.3 Linux
BOBCAD-CAM V30/v33 x64
BobCAM for Rhino V1
BV HydroStar For Experts 7.30 x64
BV Veritas VeriSTAR Homer 2.1 x64
CATENA SIMetrix/SIMPlis 8.4
Cadence EMX Planar 3D Solver 6.0 Linux64
Cadence ICADVM 20.10.080
Cadence Integrated Circuit (Virtuoso): IC 6.1.8 (IC06.18.030_Hotfix)
Cadence Integrated Circuit (Advanced Node Virtuoso): ICADV 12.3 (ICADV12.30.700_Base)
Cadence Spectre Circuit Simulators: SPECTRE 20.10 (SPECTRE20.10.068_Base)
Cadence Virtuoso IP Foundation Characterization: LIBERATE 15.1 (LIBERATE15.10.000)
Cadence Assura Physical Verification: ASSURA 4.16 (ASSURA04.16.001-618)
Cadence Extraction Tools (Quantus QRC): EXT 19.1 (EXT19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Physical Verification Systems: PVS 15.2 (PVS15.21.000_Hotfix)
Cadence Manufacturability and Variability Sign-Off: MVS 15.2 (MVS15.20.000_Base)
Cadence Encounter Conformal: CONFRML 19.20 (CONFRML19.20.100_Base)
Cadence Genus Synthesis Solution: Genus 19.10 (GENUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Innovus Implementation System: Innovus 19.10/20.10 (INNOVUS19/20.10.000_Base)
Cadence Joules RTL Power Analysis: Joules 15.14 (JLS15.14.000_Hotfix)
Cadence Silicon Signoff and Verification (Tempus/Voltus IC): SSV 20.20 (SSV20.20.000_Base)
Cadence Stratus High-Level Synthesis: STRATUS 19.10 (STRATUS19.10.000_Base)
Cadence Indago Debug Platform: INDAGO 15.10 (INDAGOMAIN 15.10.001_Base)
Cadence JasperGold Apps: JASPERGOLD 20.03 (JASPERGOLD20.03.000_Base)
Cadence Metric-Driven Verification: MDV 18.03 (MDVMAIN 18.03.001_Base)
Cadence Xcelium Verification Platform: XCELIUM 19.09 (XCELIUMMAIN19.09.008)
Cadence Allegro ECAD-MCAD Library Creator: SPBS 17.4 (SPBS17.21.000_Base)
Cadence Sigrity: SIGRITY 2019 (SIG19.00.000_Base)
Cadence Silicon-Package-Board Co-Design: SPB 17.4 (SPB17.40.009_Hotfix)
Cadence Tensilica Xtensa Xplorer 7.0.9 Linux
Calsep PVTsim Nova 3.0 x64
Carlson Civil Suite 2021 x64
Carlson iCAD 2021 x64
Carlson Precision 3D Topo(LandXML) 2021 x64
Carlson Survey Embedded 2021
Carlson SurveyGNSS 2.2.1 x64
Carlson Takeoff R11 x64Certainty3D TopoDOT 2020.2/2021.1 x64
CivilFEM for ANSYS 2020 R1 x64
CivilFEM for ANSYS 2019 R1 x64
CivilFEM 2020 powered by Marc 2019.1 x64
CivilFEM 2019 powered by Marc 2018.1 x64
Cliosoft SOS 7.05 Linux
CLC Genomics Workbench 21.0.4 Win/Linux
CGERisk BowTieXP 10.0.8/10.2.0
CGG HampsonRussell 10.4.2/10.6.0 x64
CMG (Computer Modelling Group) Suite 2019.101/2020.101 x64
Concept GateVision 6.12.18/7.0.5 Win/Linux
Concept SpiceVision 6.12.18/7.0.5 Win/Linux
Concept StarVision 6.12.18/7.0.5 Win/Linux
Concept RTLVision 6.12.18/7.0.5 Win/Linux
Coreform Cubit 2021.4 x64/Linux64
Coreform Trelis 17.1.0 x64/Linux64
Coventor CoventorMP 1.002/1.101 x64
Coventor CoventorWare 10.100
Coventor SEMulator3D 6.0/6.1/7.0/8.0 x64
Crosslight APSYS 2018/2019
Crosslight Pics3D 2018/2019
Crosslight Csuprem 2016
Crosslight LastIP 2015.07.01
Crosslight NovaTCAD 2016
Crosslight ProCom 2011
Crosslight Sawave 2016 x64
CST STUDIO SUITE 2020 (Server License) Linux
CST IdEM 12.0 Win/Linux x64
Datamine AutoScheduler 1.5.20.0 x64
Datamine Discover 2021 Build 21.0.216 x64
Datamine Discover 2020 Build 20.5.18 x64
Datamine Studio 5D Planner 14.26.83
Datamine DataBlast 2.2.3.8
Datamine MineTrust 2.26.32
Datamine Studio EM 2.5.21 x64
Datamine Studio OP 2.6.40
Datamine NPV Scheduler 4.30.69
Datamine Fusion Suite 9.0 SP5
Datamine irovision 6.2
Datamine CCLAS 2.40
Datamine Studio UG 2.3.27
Datamine EPS 3.1.42
Datamine SOT 3.1.2280
Datamine AEGIS 5.48.142
Datamine Studio RM 1.5.65
Datamine Strat3D 2.2.82
Datamine OreController3.23.53
DDS FEMtools 4.1.2/4.2.0 x64
DENTSPLY Simplant Pro 18.5 x64
DesignBuilder 7.0.0.088
Deswik Suite 2020.1/2021.1 x64
DHI FEFLOW 2021 v7.402 x64
DHI MIKE ZERO 2020.1/2021.1
DHI WEST 2020.1/2021.1
DHI MIKE URBAN 2020.1
DHI MIKE+ ArcGIS 2021.1
DHI MIKE+ 2021.1
DNVGL Leak 3.3
DNVGL Patran-Pre 2018
DNVGL Nauticus Hull 2013 v11.3
DNVGL Nauticus Machinery 14.3.0
DNVGL Maros 9.3.1
DNVGL Phast&Safeti 8.2/8.0/7.2
DNVGL Sesam GeniE 8.1 x64 
DNVGL Sesam HydroD 6.00 x64
DNVGL Sesam Jacket Design 2020 x64
DNVGL Sesam Marine 2020 x64
DNVGL Sesam Package 2020 x64
DNVGL Sesam Pipeline Tools 2018
DNVGL Sesam Topside Design 2020 x64
DNVGL Sesam Wind Manager 5.2 x64
DNVGL Sima 4.0.2/4.1.0 x64
DNVGL Synergi Plant RBI Onshore 5.6
DNVGL Tero 5.3.1
Dorado Twaker 1108.2016c Linux
DS BIOVIA Discovery Studio 2019 v19.1.0 x64
Earth Volumetric Studio 2019.6
Eliis PaleoScan 2019.1.2 x64
EMIT Maxwell 7.1
EMIT Maxwell CSIRO Suite 4.0.57
Encom QuickMag 3.0
Envirosim Biowin 6.2
ERDAS ORIMA 2020
ERDAS IMAGINE 2020
ERDAS PRO600 2020 for MicroStation V8i
ERDAS Extensions 2020 for ArcGIS 10.6-10.7
ETA Dynaform 6.0.5/6.1.1 x64
ETA Inventium PreSys 2020 R1 x64
Express Marine 2019 v2.1 For Rhino 6.0
FIDES WALLS-Retain 2021.111
FIDES WALLS-Dimensioning 2021.109
FIDES WALLS-FEA 2019.035
FIDES SlipCircle 2020.105
FIDES EarthPressure 2020.105
FIDES GeoStability 2020.191
FIDES Flow 2020.105
FIDES CantileverWall 2020.105
FIDES GroundSlab 2019.035
FIDES Settlement 2020.105
FIDES Settlement2,5D 2020.273
FIDES BearingCapacity 2020.105
FIDES PILEpro 2019.035
FIDES WinTUBE-2D 2020.178
FIDES WinTUBE-3D 2020.178
FIDES SteelCON 2020.324
FIFTY2 PreonLab 4.3
Flownex SE 2020 v8.11.1
Frontline Analytic Solver Platform 2020/2021
Frontline Plug-in Solver Engines 2020/2021
Frontline Solver SDK Platform 2020/2021
Fullagar Geophysics Emax 5.30c
Fullagar Geophysics EmaxAIR 5.39
Fullagar Geophysics VPem3D 3.382 x64
Fullagar Geophysics VPmg 7.1
Gamma Technologies GT-SUITE 2019.1/2020.2
Geochemist Workbench Professional 11.0.8
GeoMedia Desktop 2020
GEOSYSTEMS IMAGINE UAV 1.8 for Erdas IMAGINE 2020
GeoTeric 2018.1 x64
Geovariances ISATIS NEO Mining 2020.02 x64
GMI Caliper 2.0
GMI Imager 5.6
GMI ModelBuilder 1.5
GMI SFIB 5.3
GMI WellCheck 2.5
Gohfer 9.1
GRLWEAP 2010-7
Hexagon NCSIMUL 2020.0 x64
Hexagon SMIRT 2021.0 x64
Honeywell PREDICT 6.1
IGILTD p:IGI 3.5
IHS Piper 2018 v18.1
IHS WellTest 2019 v19.1
IHS Harmony Enterprise 2020 v20.1
IHS Kindom 2019 x64
IHS Petra Standard 2020 v3.14
IHS PHA-Pro 8.5.1
IHS QUE$TOR 2019 Q3/2020 Q1/2021Q1
IHS SubPUMP 2020 v1.0
IMST Empire XPU 7.61/8.03
InstaLOD Studio XL 2019
Integrated Engineering Software Amperes 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Coulomb 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Electro 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Faraday 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Magneto 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Oersted 9.2
IntelliSuite 8.8 x64
Interactive Petrophysics 4.5.5
Intergraph CADWorx (include Equipment) 2019.v19.0.0 x64
Intergraph CADWorx Structure 2017 x64
Intergraph CAESAR.II 2018.v10.00 x64
Intergraph GT STRUDL 2016.v35.0
Intergraph PVElite 2018 SP2 v20.0.2
Intergraph Smart3D 2016 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant P&ID 2014 R1
Intergraph SmartPlant Interop Publisher 2014.v10.00 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant Review 2017.v12.00
Intergraph Review Publisher 2012.v09.00
Intergraph Spoolgen 2014 R1
Intergraph SmartSketch 2014.v08.00.00
ION GMG Millennium 5.7
JFOLD 7.02
Kelton Flocalc.net/UncertaintyPlus.net 1.8
Keysight GoldenGate 2020 Linux64
Keysight Physical Layer Test System(PLTS) 2018/2019/2020
Kongsberg LedaFlow Engineering 2.6
Korf Hydraulics 3.5
Lakes CALRoads View 6.5
Leica CAD 2020
Leica HxMap 2.7/3.1/3.2/3.3/3.4 x64
Leica Infinity 3.3.2/3.4.2 x64
Leica IMS Map360 3.1 x64
Leica Mintec MineSight 13.0 x64
Leica HxGN MinePlan (ex.Mintec MineSight 3D) 2019R4 v15.6-2/2020 v15.7 x64
Leica MultiWorx 2020 For AutoCAD 2013-2020 x64
Leica CloudWorx 2020 for MicroStation V8i
Leica CloudWorx 2020/2021.0 for AutoCAD 2018-2021
Leica CloudWorx 2020/2021.0 for BricsCAD 18.1-22.0
Leica CloudWorx 2020/2021.0 For PDMS 12.1 SP4
Leica CloudWorx 2020/2021.0 for Navisworks 2018-2021
Leica CloudWorx 2020/2021.0 for Solidworks 2018-2021
Leica CloudWorx 2020/2021.0 For Revit 2018-2022
Leica Cyclone 2020.1.0/2021.1.0 x64
Leica Cyclone 3DR 2020.1.0/2021.1.0 x64
Leica Cyclone REGISTER 360 2020.1.0/2021.1.0 x64
Leica Cyclone FIELDWORX 2020.0.1 x64
Leica FlightPro 5.4.8
Leica FlightPro Simulator 5.4.8
Leica GeoMoS 7.3
Leica MissionPro 12.6.1/12.7.0/12.8
Leica SpiderQC 7.3
Leica XPro 6.4.4 x64
LFM Server 4.4
Linearx Filtershop 3.4
Lorentz PeakView 5.08 Linux64
LSTC WinSuite R12.0.0 x64
LSTC LS-DYNA MPP R12.0.0 Linux64
Materialise 3-Matic 15.0/16.0 x64
Materialise e-Stage 7.2 x64
Materialise Magics 25.0 with Simulation 3.0 x64
Materialise Magics 24.1 with Simulation 2.2 x64
Materialise Mimics Enlight(Medical) 2.0 x64
Materialise Mimics Medical 24.0 With 3-Matic Medical 16.0 x64
Materialise Mimics 24.0 With 3-Matic 16.0 x64
Materialise Mimics Medical 23.0.2 With 3-Matic Medical 15.0 x64
Materialise Mimics 23.0.2 With 3-Matic 15.0 x64
Materialise SimPlant Master Crystal 13.0
MecSoft VisualCAM 2021 for SOLIDWORKS
MecSoft VisualCAD/CAM 2021
MecSoft RhinoCAM 2021 For Rhino 6.x/7.x
Micain mWave Wizard 8.0/8.1/9.0
Microsemi Libero SoC Design Suite Platinum 12.6/2021.1
MicroSurvey CAD 2020 Studio
MicroSurvey EmbeddedCAD 2020 v20.0.6 Premium
MicroSurvey FieldGenius 10.3.31
MicroSurvey STAR*NET Ultimate 9.2.4.226 x64
MEMSCAP MEMS PRO 8.0
Mentor AMSV (Analog/Mixed-Signal Verification) 2021.1 Linux64
Mentor Calypto SLEC 10.1 Linux64
Mentor Catapult High-Level Synthesis 10.1b Linux64
Mentor Calibre 2020.2_14.12 Linux64
Mentor Certe Testbench Studio 2011.3a.Linux
Mentor HDL Designer Series(HDS) 2021.1 x64/2020.2 Linux
Mentor HyperLynx VX 2.8 x64/Linux64
Mentor LeonardoSpectrum 2014
Mentor ModelSim 2021.1 x64/2020.4 Linux64
Mentor PowerPro 10.2 Linux64
Mentor Precision Synthesis 2019.2/2020.2 x64
Mentor QuestaSim 2021.1 x64/Linux64
Mentor Questa Formal 2021.1 x64
Mentor Questa Ultra 10.6a/10.7b Linux
Mentor Questa Verification IP (QVIP) 10.6 Win/Linux
Mentor ReqTracer 2009.3
Mentor Tanner Tools 2019.2 x64
Mentor Tessent 2020.2 Linux
Mentor Visual Elite 4.4.1 R2012.09 Win/Linux
NeuraLog 2020.01
NeuraLog Desktop 2019.09
NeuraMap 2019.9
Mvtec HALCON 20.05.0.0


Modelithics COMPLETE Library 16.1 for NI AWRDE
AWR Design Environment with Analyst 15.0 x64
NuHertz Filter Solutions 2020 v16.7 With All Export
NovAtel Waypoint GrafNav/GraphNet 8.70.8722
NovAtel Waypoint Inertial Explorer 8.7.8722
Oasys MassMotion 10.5 x64
Oasys Suite 17.1/18.0 x64
Optenni Lab 5.0 x64
OPTIMA Opty-way CAD 7.4
Optiwave OptiBPM 13.1
Optiwave OptiFiber 2.0
Optiwave OptiFDTD 15.0
Optiwave OptiGrating 4.2.2
Optiwave OptiInstrument 2.0
Optiwave OptiSPICE 6.0
Optiwave OptiSystem 17.1 x64
OPTUM G2 2020/OPTUM G3 2020
Orica SHOTPlus Professional 6.3.0
OrthoGen 10.2 for CADWorx 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
Partek Genomics Suite 7.18.0723 x64
Paradigm 18.0 Full Suite Win/Linux
Palisade Decision Tools Suite 7.6.1/8.0/8.1
PathWave Vector Signal Analysis (89600 VSA) 2021
PathWave Physical Layer Test System (PLTS) 2021
PC-DMIS 2019R1 x64
Petroleum Experts IPM 11.0 x64
PointCab 3D-Pro 3.9 R8 x64
PointCab 4Revit 1.3 R0/1.4.2 x64
PointCab 4BIMm 24.01 For ArchiCAD 24
PointCab 4BIMm 23.02 For ArchiCAD 23
Polar Instruments CGen Si.2013.v13.02
Polar Instruments Si8000 2016.v16.05
Polar Instruments Si9000 2016.v16.05
Polar Instruments Speedstack 2016.v16.01
POWERSYS EMTP-RV 3.0
Quanser Quarc 2.6(Matlab 2017a)
Remcom Rotman Lens Designer (RLD) 1.7
Remcom Wireless InSite 3.2.0.3/3.3.1
Remcom XFdtd 7.3.2.5
Remcom XGTD 2.5/3.1.2
Rock Flow Dynamics RFD tNavigator 19.4/2020 x64
Schlumberger ECLIPSE Simulation 2020.3/2020.4 x64
Schlumberger OilField Manager OFM 2019.1
Schlumberger OLGA 2019.1/2020.2
Schlumberger PIPESIM 2019.4/2019.5/2020.1 x64
Schlumberger PetroMod 2019.1/2020.1 x64
Schlumberger OMNI 3D 2019.0/2020.0 x64
Schlumberger VISTA 2019.0/2020.0 x64
Schlumberger Flaresim 6.0
Schlumberger Symmetry 2020.4 x64
SCIEX PeakView 5.0
SDS/2 2020.04 Detailing
Sigasi Studio XPRT 4.11
Silicon Frontline R3D/Ethan/P2P/ESRA/F3D 2019.1 Linux
Silvaco TCAD 2020 Win&Linux64
Simberian Simbeor THz 2018.03
SIMULIA Opera 2020 SP1 x64
SimulationsPlus ADMET Predictor 9.0
SimulationsPlus DDDPlus 5.0
SimulationsPlus GastroPlus 9.5
*** Sim4Life 6.2.0 x64
SNT EXata Developer 5.3
SNT QualNet Developer 6.1
Sonnet Suites Professional 17.56 Win64/Linux64
SPEAG SEMCAD X Matterhorn 19.2.0 x64
StrataGen Fracpro 10.10.26
StrataGen StimPro 10.10.19
Synopsys Custom Compiler 2018.09-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Custom Design(XA) 2020.03-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Custom WaveView/CustomExplorer 2018.09-SP2/2019.06
Synopsys Design Compiler(Synthesis) 2018.06-SP5/2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Embedit 2019.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys FineSim 2018.09.SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Formality 2018.06-SP1/2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Hspice 2018.09-SP2/2019.06 Win/Linux
Synopsys IC Compiler II 2018.06-SP1/2019.03-SP5 Linux64
Synopsys IC Compiler 2018.06-SP5/2019.03-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys IC WorkBench Edit/View Plus 2017.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys IC Validator 2019.12-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Identify FPGA 2018.09-SP1 Win/Linux
Synopsys LucidShape 2019.06
Synopsys Library Compiler 2014.09.SP4/2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys PrimePower 2018.06-SP3 Linux64
Synopsys PrimeTime Suite 2018.06-SP1/2019.03-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic Component Design Suite 2019.03 Win/Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic System Design Suite 2019.03 Win/Linux64
Synopsys Saber 2019.06 x64
Synopsys SaberRD 2019.06 x64
Synopsys SiliconSmart 2018.09 Linux64
Synopsys Simpleware 2018.12 x64
Synopsys SpyGlass 2019.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys StarRC 2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Synplify FPGA 2018.09-SP1/2019.03-SP1 Win/Linux
Synopsys TCAD Sentaurus 2020.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys TetraMAX ATPG 2018.06-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys VCS 2018.09-SP2/2019.06 Linux64
Synopsys VC_Static 2020.03-SP1 Linux64
Synopsys VCS-VIP 2018.09 Linux64
Synopsys VCS-MX 2018.09-SP2 Linux64
Synopsys Verdi 2018.09-SP2/2019.06-SP1  Linux
TechnoSoft AMETank 14.3.11
Tensor Research ModelVision 17.5
Tesseral 2D 7.2.9
Tesseral Engineering 1.0
Tesseral Pro 5.1.02a
The Unscrambler X 11.0
Thunderhead PetraSim 2020.2 x64
Thunderhead Pathfinder 2020.5/2021.2 x64
Thunderhead PyroSim 2020.5/2021.2 x64
Thermo Fisher Scientific Amira 2019.4/2020.3 x64/Linux64/MacOSX
Thermo Fisher Scientific Avizo 2019.4/2020.3 x64/Linux64/MacOSX
Thermo Fisher Scientific PerGeos 2019.4/2020.3 Win/Linux
Thermo Fisher Scientific Open Inventor Toolkit 10.9.0
TICRA Tools 20.0/CHAMP 3.2/Grasp 10.6/POS 6.2.1
Trimble Business Center 5.30 inc UASMaster 9.2 x64 FULL
Trimble eCognition Developer 9.0.2 x64
Trimble eCognition Essentials.1.2.x64
Trimble Photogrammetry 11.0 x64
Trimble UASMaster 11.0 x64
Trimble RealWorks 11.3.2 x64
Trimble Vico Office R6.0 x64
Veesus Arena4D Data Studio Professional 7.1/8.1/9.0
Veesus Arena4D Renderer 2.6/3.1/3.4 for Rhino 6.x/7.x
Wind River Simics Base 6.0
Wind River Simics Eclipse 6.0
Wind River VxWorks 7.0 with Workbench 4.0
Wind River VxWorks 6.9.4.10 with Workbench 3.3
VPI transmissionMaker/VPI componentMaker 9.5/9.8/9.9/10.0
WinGLink 2.21
xShoe4Rhino 4.0.2021 for RHINO7
####################################
Email:medmake@mail.ru
Telegram:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
####################################See More: 2021 New Softwares List

----------


## sainathev

I have

Aveva pid 12.2 sp2
Aveva diagram 14.1 
Aveva instrumentation 12.2 sp5
Aveva electrical 12.2 sp5
Aveva pdms 12.1 sp5
Aveva e3d 3.1
Aveva film server 5.2
Aveva licensing system ALS 4.1
Smartplant instrumentation 2018
Smartplant 3d 2018
Smartplant pid 2019
Smartplant electrical 2018
Splm 12.00.90.00


softwareinstallation91@gmail.com

----------


## sainathev

I have

Aveva pid 12.2 sp2
Aveva diagram 14.1 
Aveva instrumentation 12.2 sp5
Aveva electrical 12.2 sp5
Aveva pdms 12.1 sp5
Aveva e3d 3.1
Aveva film server 5.2
Aveva licensing system ALS 4.1
Smartplant instrumentation 2018
Smartplant 3d 2018
Smartplant pid 2019
Smartplant electrical 2018
Splm 12.00.90.00


softwareinstallation91@gmail.com

----------

